

ToolTwist - "allows non-technical people to create the world's fastest websites" - tsaixingwei
http://www.tooltwist.com/

======
tsaixingwei
Some blurbs taken verbatim from their website:

"Its unique concept allows Marketing people to design and build sophisticated
websites using widgets created by the Technical programmers."

"By allowing this widget to be programmed and then assembled by non-technical
marketing folks, your time to market for a change or a new page is
substantially reduced." <http://www.tooltwist.com/ttsvr/whatis.html>

"ToolTwist ensures that the websites you create using our technology are fast
– pages are loaded swiftly using ToolTwist proprietary technology."
<http://www.tooltwist.com/ttsvr/whatis.html>

"So who should design your website? Inward focused technical guys? (or) Your
customer-focused marketing department?"
<http://www.tooltwist.com/ttsvr/overview2.html>

------
underwun
web site will be revamped within days, keep in touch we are having some
serious wins...

------
teyc
looks like the site hasn't been updated for a while.

